# Bagger for 1529



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

My dad is loving his CC 1529 and now he wants to get a bagger for it. I told him to get it all at once, but he does what he does.

Anyways, he was looking at prices and is choking on the cost of the bagger but still wants one. Any thoughts on where he could pick up one and not pay to much. He would probably even be interested in a used bagger attachment.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I seen a post on baggers awhile back. Someone was talking about a bagger from MTD (not an actual "Cub Cadet" bagger). Dunno if it would work, but it shouldnt be too hard to find out. Also, i'm not big on the E-Bay thing, but it's a good place to check as well.

Your dad has a nice tractor...the 19 HP Kawi must be sweet!

Greg


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

im at home right now..........so Im working from memory:crazy: 

Just went through this because we were out of Cub 678 baggers (the one for the 1500/lt1024 46" decks)........and had to scramble when selling a LT1024 and customer wanted bagger
You can use an mTD bagger that fits the troybilt/bolens/yardmachine etc tractors.but since the Cub has heavier spindles with Timken bearings,you have to discard the 6-point star hi lift blades for the Cub blades that have 3/4" center holes.
the cub bagger lists for 329.00.....and right now are pretty scarce.
we have three on b/o and were given mid may availablility.
Season has broken WIDE open
regards.......


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, I'll pass it on.


----------

